# Anyone from the Llanelli area?



## Aimif1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone from the Llanelli area?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Aimif1, I'm from Llanelli, but living just outside now.


----------



## Aimif1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Helen, the strangest thing has just happened..... My husband just logged on to his ******** account and there was a friend request.........from you   I only knew it was you as your profile picture is the same one as on here. (Matthew Bowen) He said that you went to school together, I thought that was lovely. xx


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi ladies 

Yay!! a Llanelli thread 

I'm from Llanelli,just about to embark on a journey to Norway for treatment

At what stages are you girls?? It'll be nice to chat

Speak soon x


----------



## Aimif1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ger....

Welcome to the newly (can you tell!? he he) made Llanelli thread.

I've got my fingers crossed for you going to Norway...One week tomorrow! Bet you're all nervous and excited?

My husband and I are in very early stages of treatment even though we've been trying for 4years. We're on our 2nd clomid cycle through the NHS in Carmarthen.

Would be really good to chat.

xxxxx


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Hellooo there 

Oh yes,am definately looking forward to Norway now as it gets closer,and a bit nervous to 

Hadn't considered treatment abroad til now i sort of stumbled across the Norway thread one day on here whilst being bored stiff on my last 2ww and the girls on there rave on about the clinic, called "Scanhealth" its just soo much cheaper than here and the success rates are incredible,i only wish i would have stumbled across it last oct/nov as it would have saved us a bloody fortune   its soo expensive in the Uk isin't it?

aimifi - how are you? when do you test? 

Helen - are you having treatment at the moment hun?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Aimif1 - Oh my goodness, that's so weird. Yeah Matthew and I were in comprehensive school together and I haven't seen him for years. 
How are you finding the clomid?

Ger x - Best of luck for the Norway treatment. I have PCOS and am on my 2nd month of Metformin. We have been ttc for 19 months. I go back to see the gyn in May to hopefully be put on Clomid, all depending on my husbands results which we are not very hopeful for as he has some health problems which may have affected things.

So nice to see a Llanelli thread on here.
Helen
xx


----------



## Aimif1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Girls,

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I've been 'throwing' myself into doing the house up, especially as Matthew (my husband) has started a new job which has him travelling alot for the next couple of months!

Ger - How was Norway? When d'u get results etc?

Helen - How are you?

Aimi
xxxx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi guys,

Aimi - I'm fine thanks. The Metformin seems to be doing the trick. I seem to be finally having regular AF's.
How are you?

Ger - How did it go in Norway?

Helen
xXx


----------



## Boofy (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

Just thought I would say hi too, I live in Llangennech and am having treatment at Prince phillip... anyone here under Dr Soloman?

    for everyone.

Bev xx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi hun, welcome!
I'm having treatment in Carmarhen.
Good luck with everything.
Helen
x


----------



## Aimif1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Girls....

Bev - Welcome to the Llanelli thread. I also live in Llangennech (Heol Seion). I'm not under Dr Solomon but my mother-in-law is her secretary and I used to work with her in the hospital so I know her very well. She's very sweet and also VERY popular with patients. I'm having treatment in Carmarthen under Nicola Piezkrawski, as I know so many people in Prince Phillip! How are you finding the clomid?

Helen - Sorry I haven't replied sooner, just come back from a week in Spain ) I'm so glad that the metformin has started to work for you. Have you had any scans to see whether it means you're ovulating or not?

I was supposed to test on the day that we went on holidays but was in such a mad rush that I completley forgot! Got out to Spain and I'd forgotten my tests, couldn't find any 'over the counter' tests in Spain and no period for the whole week so my hopes were getting very high! On the last day of holidays (my period is now 8days late!) I couldn't wait to get back home to test and before I knew it, low and behold.....My period started! Bugger!

Any news with you girlies?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ger - Hope all is well with you?


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi!

Any of the Llanelli girls still around??
Havent been posting for a while,thought i'd pop on to see if anyone around!
Ger x


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
I too have been laying low for a while. Things are getting me down a bit.
The Metformin is continuing to work well. I had my HSG on Thursday and thankfully my tubes are clear. Unfortunately though I have a retroverted uterus (tilted backwards). I'm not exactly sure what that is going to mean for me. I have my next appointment with Nicola P On September 4th.

Ger - How did things go in Norway?

Aimif1 -How are things with you?

Boofy -You still around? How's things?


----------



## Boofy (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

Sorry I haven't been around life has been pretty hectic....

Aimif1, I live in Maes Road   so not too far from you, I have finished with 9 clomid cycles now but all BFN unfortunately, I have been recommended for IVF but need to get my BMI down first so going to try the cambridge diet and see if I can get it down by early next year.....

Ger, how did it go in Norway?  I was thinking of doing that especially if the list is really long here and as you say it's so much cheaper but as I said above the first thing is to lose some weight and then see what Dr Soloman says  

I will pop back again soon but Ciao for now xx


----------

